# Sunomono, Japanese Cucumber Salad



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2019)

*Sunomono, Japanese Cucumber Salad*
5C Cucumber, halved, seeded and sliced thin
(Use Kyuri (Japanese) if you can find them, I use English)

1C Rice vinegar
4T Soy sauce
3T Mirin
4T Sugar
4t Sesame oil
Sesame seeds
Marinate/Chill for a hour or two, drain and serve


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 28, 2019)

I grew up eating Japanese food and this is one of my favorites. Thanks for the reminder to make this. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 28, 2019)

I make this quite often and it ROCKS!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks guys.

Sorry, I'm just cutting individual recipes out of their original postings with complete meals.
Makes it easier to link them in my Recipe Index.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 29, 2019)

I _must _make this ASAP!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks good Chile, I love cukes.  What is Mirin? something I am going to have to look for.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 30, 2019)

ab canuck said:


> ...
> What is Mirin? something I am going to have to look for.


Mirin is a sweet rice wine.
I cheat and use regular rice cooking wine with added sugar.
3 tablespoons of Mirin  can be substituted with 3 tablespoons of rice wine and  1-2 *teaspoons* of sugar.

edit: adjusted the added sugar quantity


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2019)

The salad is a must make! Had it a couple times but never made it. We eat a lot of Cucumbers with Italian Dressing. This would be a nice change...JJ


----------



## xray (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe Chile. This looks like a nice change of pace from all the cucumber tomato salads I eat in the summer.

Seems simple enough with easily sourced ingredients, sounds like a plan.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks guys, it is good stuff for sure.
Appreciate all your replies and Likes.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks Chili.....  looks really good....  I'm using it.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2019)

A local Fish Monger, send a pint of a similar salad made with Crunchy Sea Beans. Really good. The following week, I ordered a Quart to go with our meal. He never told me he charges $20 a Quart! Too rich for my blood...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 31, 2019)

OOoooo I have everything I need to do this.


----------



## ofelles (Jul 31, 2019)

Cucumber salad will balance out the meal.  Japanese or BBQ.  thanks Chilerelleno


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 31, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> A local Fish Monger, send a pint of a similar salad made with Crunchy Sea Beans. Really good. The following week, I ordered a Quart to go with our meal. He never told me he charges $20 a Quart! Too rich for my blood...JJ


 LMAO... Like a dealer giving out free samples.
Here, try this.
And once you're hooked, well...
Get the recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 31, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Thanks Chili.....  looks really good....  I'm using it.....





bluewhisper said:


> OOoooo I have everything I need to do this.





ofelles said:


> Cucumber salad will balance out the meal.  Japanese or BBQ.  thanks Chilerelleno



Thanks y'all.


----------



## clifish (Jul 31, 2019)

I wonder what I could sub in for the sugar...or is it needed?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2019)

clifish said:


> I wonder what I could sub in for the sugar...or is it needed?



The Mirin is Sugar sweetened as well. The Sugar is there to balance Acidity. You can substitute Sake for the Mirin, then sweeten with whatever you normally use...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 31, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Mirin is Sugar sweetened as well. The Sugar is there to balance Acidity. You can substitute Sake for the Mirin, then sweeten with whatever you normally use...JJ


This.


----------



## dls1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks great Chile, and well deserving a like.

Sunomono is one of my favorite salads and simple to make. I can get Japanese cucumbers if I want to drive a little, but I typically use Persian cucumbers, sliced extremely thin. A task where a mandoline comes in handy. I sprinkle the cucumber slices with some salt to draw any excess moisture out. I pat the slices dry with a paper towel then add them to the mix of rice vinegar, mirin, and aged soy sauce. I don't add sugar as that's a personal taste preference. To finish after resting an hour or so then draining, I grate some fresh ginger on the salad, sprinkle with sesame seeds, drizzle with sesame oil, and, if I'm so inclined, I'll sprinkle on some homemade furikake.

Any leftover sunomono is further drained, if necessary, and saved for near-term use as a condiment. A couple weeks ago I made a sandwich with some leftover katsu and sunomono topped off with some Kewpie mayo. Turned out very well and I'll be doing that again.


----------



## clifish (Aug 4, 2019)

Made this today, huge hit - Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2019)

clifish said:


> Made this today, huge hit - Thanks for the recipe!


----------

